# Missing inetclnt.dll



## cluelessFL (Oct 13, 2004)

QB isn't loading without it. Can't find it anywhere including my backups. Anysuggestions on where to get it?

TIA


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am not sure what QB is but I googled your missing file and came up with the following:

If you have more than one version of Quicken on your system, open the Quicken version where you receive this error, and then close it. The repair file will note which version you last opened and repair that version.

Click the following link to download the repair file, ftp://ftp.quicken.com/pub/quicken/InetFix.exe:

In the File Download window, click Save or select the Save this program to disk option, and then click OK. 
Select Desktop from the Save In drop-down list, and then click Save. 
In the Download Complete window, click Close.

After you download the file, double-click the INETFIX.exe icon on your desktop.

If INETFIX.exe detects an open Intuit application on your computer, you will be prompted to continue or cancel. Click Yes to have INETFIX.exe close the application for you and continue, or click No to cancel.

Warning: If you are running specific tasks in the products listed, such as an update, Intuit recommends that you complete the task and then run INETFIX.exe again. Running INETFIX.exe during the task could result in a loss of data.

Click OK to the message, "InetFix.exe completed successfully." The INETFIX.exe file has placed an INETCLNT.dll, a FIDIR.txt, and an INDEX.ini file in their corresponding folders on your computer.

Start Quicken, and then perform a One Step Update to update the FIDIR.txt file to the newest version.

Hope it is of some help.

1069


----------

